# It's smelling like Christmas!



## FarmersDigest (Dec 23, 2014)

I did a lot of baking today, and it has me more in the Christmas mood. I wish you animal lovers and great people a very Merry Christmas and a safe Happy New Year! Sure hope the New Year brings you happiness and healthy animals! Maybe babies?


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Dec 23, 2014)

Thanks for the good wishes!  I neeeeeeed to be doing some baking, but think I'll wait until I get to my Christmas destination instead of baking and taking, lol.


Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you too!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 23, 2014)

Merry Christmas


----------



## jk47 (Dec 23, 2014)

I had a Christmas tree and bags of shavings in my truck this week so you can say my truck smells like Christmas now and have a merry Christmas


----------



## FarmersDigest (Dec 24, 2014)

frustratedearthmother said:


> Thanks for the good wishes!  I neeeeeeed to be doing some baking, but think I'll wait until I get to my Christmas destination instead of baking and taking, lol.
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you too!



You are so welcome and thank you as well. Lol that's the way to do it! lol

Thank you!


----------



## FarmersDigest (Dec 24, 2014)

OneFineAcre said:


> Merry Christmas



Thank you!


----------



## FarmersDigest (Dec 24, 2014)

jk47 said:


> I had a Christmas tree and bags of shavings in my truck this week so you can say my truck smells like Christmas now and have a merry Christmas



Lol that is the smell to have in a truck!! Thank you.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Christmas- hope everyone has a safe holiday time!


----------

